# Found an Elgin bike - can anyone tell me about it and it's value?



## Clark (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi, I found this old Elgin bike in a building on my family
Farm.  Was hoping to get some information as to the model, year, and value.  Thank you.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2017)

Early 40s is my guess.
Value,  it's all about condition. This one is a bit more crusty than I like. OA  bath might revive him.
Looks like a silver ray carcus too. Shame..


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!
It's a Mid '36 or newer. roughly $200 bike.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome and for the information guys, greatly appreciated!!! Got excited when I saw it was an Elgin but that quickly went away when I noticed the rust.  The bike is still solid though.


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2017)

If I were buying, I'd like to pay $100. Although realistically Brian^ is probably closer. This bike would not be too crusty for me, and I'd think it would clean up very nicely w/o an oxalic acid bath.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> If I were buying, I'd like to pay $100. Although realistically Brian^ is probably closer. This bike would not be too crusty for me, and I'd think it would clean up very nicely w/o an oxalic acid bath.




If you're interested let's work something out.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2017)

Think that pin design was used in 1937


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2017)

I love the history behind it but I am not a bike collector. I really appreciate all the info


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2017)

Need to decline your gracious offer, but sent you a PM.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll give you $175. for the seiss light if it's in good shape


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> I'll give you $175. for the seiss light if it's in good shape
> 
> View attachment 454139



Messaging you now


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!!!
> It's a Mid '36 or newer. roughly $200 bike.



Gotta be with those straightside rims. Torrington stem not used much later than that either.

Even crusty that bike would get $250 or so out here in CA. Maybe more for a rustjunkie


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2017)

I wanna move it by tmrw so if anyone is interested let's get something going.  Rust_Trader has first dibs on the light
Tho!


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 20, 2017)

You close to allentown PA?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> You close to allentown PA?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Sold
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-for-sale.109119/#post-717634


----------

